# Want to make 2.5L faster (heavy noob thread)



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Just wondering what kind of gains you guys had from mods without FI. Also any way to make the car lighter it seems like a huge pig compared to Corollas and Mazda3s. It's also the slowest and heaviest of all the cars in the Compact segment but has by far the most trunk space... but weighs around 3200lbs compared to 2500lb corollas and 2800lb mazda3s. 

I am interested in CAI and AWE exhaust. Would I need headerback or catback exhaust? What about a tune in terms of MPGs and performance. So far my only mods are 18" m310 wheels, dunlop sportmaxx tires and hella halogen projectors. my next mods are coilovers (thinking raceland ultimos but am open to suggestions)

I'm def. new to the 2.5L modding scene, any help would be appreciated for this noob. I think the performance is "adequate" but would like to get a little extra OOMPH maybe 20-30 more HP/TQ reliably so I can keep up with civics :laugh:


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have AWE's catback. It's a great exhaust. All you would need is a catback but if you want the extra power and don't mind it being pretty damn loud go for the headers and high flow cat or test pipe. That's what I did and I love it. I have the BSH CAI and I'm very happy with it, but mean...a CAI is a CAI. Not much there. Lol. As for the tune I got stage 1 UM and at first I was a little dissapointed but now that I've had it for a few days I feel like it is well worth the money. Depending on how much money your looking to spend, you could also get an intake manifold, and integrated engineering is working on cams! And the list goes on and on...depends on what you want to spend...you've still got motor mounts, light weight pully, light weight flywheel, short shifters are fun as well!


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

UM short runner intake manifold, UM tune, cold air intake, cat back exhaust. That should put you at 200 whp, versus stock which I believe is somewhere in the 140 whp range.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

not sure where u got ur weight numbers from. 2 door rabbit weighs in at yaround 2900 n 4 door is just under 3100 lbs. only weight savings things u can really do would be get a performance exhaust with less mufflers, get lighter wheels, cf hood n hatch, n take out ur spare n rear seat if u have a 2 door. not too much else you can do 2 shed weight other then deleting things from the engine which wont really net you too much. start with a tune, intake, and exhaust. should keep u happy for awhile.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nvm what i said about the car weight, just saw u have a jetta haha. i guess i just automaticaly assume that everyone has a rabbit, my mistake


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lots to search for. This is the right section to do it in.. there's a few good build threads in here to read. Here's my suggestions. 

United Motorsports Short Runner Intake manifold with their SRI tune, plus a catback exhaust, 2.5" test pipe, ECS pulley, transmission mounts, dog bone mount insert or replacement. 


Only a matter of time before _THYGRET_ will give you his .02, which is very sound advice I might say. 

Enjoy modding your 2.5 :beer:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

All depends on your budget, and what exactly you want. I have the mods listed in my sig, and there's some serious torque for a dd. Adding an exhaust loses you a little low end and gains some upper end. An SRI manifold drops your peak torque but will build power all the way to 7000RPM.

A good start is always a UM tune and an intake though


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Phayzon I see you have the light weight pully. How do you like that? Could you tell a difference at all? Do you feel it's worth the money?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> Adding an exhaust loses you a little low end and gains some upper end. An SRI manifold drops your peak torque but will build power all the way to 7000RPM.


Im going to have to disagree with this. Its all in the design and what you get. I have an exhaust and intake... no tune and make 174 lbft tq to the wheels. 

Just trying to keep the information correct. eace:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

MasterJetti08 said:


> Phayzon I see you have the light weight pully. How do you like that? Could you tell a difference at all? Do you feel it's worth the money?


I think it was worth it. My car seems to throttle up easier now. I never ran a 1/4mi, timed 0-60 or a dyno beforehand so I have no scientific proof, but I do think things feel better with it.



mldouthi said:


> Im going to have to disagree with this. Its all in the design and what you get. I have an exhaust and intake... no tune and make 174 lbft tq to the wheels.
> 
> Just trying to keep the information correct. eace:


UM Tune vs UM SRI Tune. You lose peak torque definitely, with the trade off of going above 5500RPM all the way to 7000RPM. Right now I can't find any proof on my exhaust claim, but I'm pretty certain I saw a dyno or 2 showing a little torque loss down low (not much, 3-5ftlb), but you do get it back up top.


I could be mistaken though, I'm not going to defend my point to the grave if I'm wrong. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PhAyzoN said:


> . An SRI manifold drops your peak torque but will build power all the way to 7000RPM.
> 
> A good start is always a UM tune and an intake though


technically its not "peak torque" what you loose. Its low end torque.

and then you are trading the low end for a flat curve with power all the way to redline.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> I think it was worth it. My car seems to throttle up easier now. I never ran a 1/4mi, timed 0-60 or a dyno beforehand so I have no scientific proof, but I do think things feel better with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt mean to include the SRI part, short runners do cause you to loose torque. As for your other statement, just seeing one dyno of a car with an exhaust loosing so low end doesnt mean all eshaust do that. Thats all I was trying to get across. I have a dyno of my car showing otherwise. That is all...

***And to really be technical you can make more low end torque with a SRI, its all in how its designed. But with the SRIs on the market you will loose low end.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, let me dwell into it! 

ready?

So, do take a min and read this things.. lol.
i wrote them, hopefully they will help you understand things a bit better.
http://vagscene.com/1938_article_2_how_an_engine_works.html
http://vagscene.com/1961_article_3_moar_powah_breathe_easier.html
http://vagscene.com/1984_article_4_design_and_materials_intake_systems.html

now: if all you want is to make the car FASTER on a straight line, with low money, the answer is simple:
bolt a turbo.

yes, it is ~4k... but you will have ~350 wHP, which is ~200 whp over stock.
roughly, this means 20$ per hp!

now, if you want to do things gradually and just have a fun DD:
you can start with a simple intake, or the much better intake manifold.

basic math: intakes are 300 and add 8hp? thats ~$38 per hp.
then the intake mani is 1k and you get 50 hp, which is again 20$ per hp.

in reality, i think that the question is wrongly proposed, you dont really want a faster car, i think you want a more driveable and fun car.

How to achieve that? 2 ways:
buy a better car.
improve all areas evenly to achieve said car.

-you might want to improve upon the tranny to make it more durable and a better power sender (LSD)... a short shifter will help you have more precise throws.
-motor mounts will mkae the car feel more connected to you and the road.
-improving the motor will help you get better mpgs and a better 0-45 (standard city driving)
-improve the suspension to have better cornering.
-improve the seats and sound system to make the long trips more comfortable..

the list goes on and on.

lol...


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> I didnt mean to include the SRI part, short runners do cause you to loose torque. As for your other statement, just seeing one dyno of a car with an exhaust loosing so low end doesnt mean all eshaust do that. Thats all I was trying to get across. I have a dyno of my car showing otherwise. That is all...
> 
> ***And to really be technical you can make more low end torque with a SRI, its all in how its designed. But with the SRIs on the market you will loose low end.


Gotcha. No hard feelings eace:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I should add I have a 6spd automatic and I have the 150hp 2.5L 110kw engine not 125kw. I don't know how the mods factor into any of this, or if I should look out for any issues. 

Lately i've been using sports mode to keep the revs higher and keep it in 3rd and 4th. It's gotten a lot more responsive and peppy, the D mode is almost painful, it will shift at 2k rpms and immediately try to put you in 6th at 30mph. 

Can anyone recommend to me a very bright/blue/white halogen bulb? I am about to install the plug-and-play halogen hella projectors I ordered from ECS and don't want to have an unsightly amber daytime running light. Don't want to go with xenon...yet. 

thygreyt do you ever go to the autox event that they have behind the bank atlantic center in sawgrass? They have it once a month.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I should add I have a 6spd automatic and I have the 150hp 2.5L 110kw engine not 125kw. I don't know how the mods factor into any of this, or if I should look out for any issues.
> 
> Lately i've been using sports mode to keep the revs higher and keep it in 3rd and 4th. It's gotten a lot more responsive and peppy, the D mode is almost painful, it will shift at 2k rpms and immediately try to put you in 6th at 30mph.
> 
> ...


Sylvania SilverStars.

http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-H7-S...r=2008|2008&carId=001&n=15684181&s=automotive


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> Sylvania SilverStars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-H7-S...r=2008|2008&carId=001&n=15684181&s=automotive


YMMV but I had bad luck with 2 sets of the Ultra's burning out within 6 months. That was after my DRL's were disabled too. The regular SilverStars have lasted a much longer and are cheaper to boot. They have about the same color temp too -- 4000K vs 4100K :thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> YMMV but I had bad luck with 2 sets of the Ultra's burning out within 6 months. That was after my DRL's were disabled too. The regular SilverStars have lasted a much longer and are cheaper to boot. They have about the same color temp too -- 4000K vs 4100K :thumbup:



YMMV? I still have whatever the OEM bulbs are in my Rabbit, but have had the Ultra's in my wife's Mazda 3 for about a year and a half and they're still going strong. No DRL in the Mazda 3 though.


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

welcome to the 2.5 world man to help u out a bit you can look at my page and see my car but i have a eurojet cat back along with catless test pipe and long tube headers also from eurojet. i have the apr cold air intake and neuspeed crank pulley. also have the black forest industries stage 1 trans mount and a united motorsports stage one tune and i love the gains ive gotten compared to the stock feel. the headers opened up my car by soo much along with the tune. from what ive seen on dyno sheets and hearing around with the mods i have im at about 180-185hp to the crank and about 200-210 ft lbs of torque and i track my car as well. i have tracked the car from the begining as well and with just a cat back and intake i ran a 16.3 at around 87mph and then once i got everything done that i have now i am running around 15.4 at 92mph soo its deffiently improving as the mods continue. if you need any help just pm me anytime


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Fred,

Technically (LOL) the intake cost a bit more as you will need a tune with that, right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Fred,
> 
> Technically (LOL) the intake cost a bit more as you will need a tune with that, right?


you'd want one


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes I do.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

What would I need for the UM 05.5-08 stage1 tune? I am still totally bone stock in the engine department. 

Is it reliable? Is it worth it? Any other competitors on the market that offer better tunes than UM? 

15hp/20tq sounds like a good deal for $299.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

06jettaSEL said:


> What would I need for the UM 05.5-08 stage1 tune? I am still totally bone stock in the engine department.
> 
> Is it reliable? Is it worth it? Any other competitors on the market that offer better tunes than UM?
> 
> 15hp/20tq sounds like a good deal for $299.


Your only two real options for good tunes are UM and C2. UM's fans are louder than C2's fans, but C2 tunes a lot more cars than UM.

Either way, they'll both make your car faster, and the Stage 1 tunes will work on a bone stock car. Not that I would reccomend doing that --get a Ram Air intake, an exhaust, and an underdrive pully before you tune. Then the tune will be set up for your new mods.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

What would happen if I did the tune on stock? I was hoping that the stock parts could handle another 15hp/20tq and get a SRI/exhaust if I wanted more power in the future. 

Also, (stupid question) is this a computer thing I plug up myself or do I have to go to UM/mail in my ECU to get it done? How easy is it to reverse?

Keep in mind my 2.5L has only 150hp stock, 170tq.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

06jettaSEL said:


> What would happen if I did the tune on stock? I was hoping that the stock parts could handle another 15hp/20tq and get a SRI/exhaust if I wanted more power in the future.
> 
> Also, (stupid question) is this a computer thing I plug up myself or do I have to go to UM/mail in my ECU to get it done? How easy is it to reverse?
> 
> Keep in mind my 2.5L has only 150hp stock, 170tq.


An SRI will need a different tune.

Get a C2tuner. It'll be the easiest since you can do it yourself via the port if you've got an older 150HP car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> An SRI will need a different tune.
> 
> Get a C2tuner. It'll be the easiest since you can do it yourself via the port if you've got an older 150HP car.


Wrong.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> Wrong.


This one I'm 100% right about and you're just being a jack hole. You can run an SRI without a tune, but you'd cripple it. And the C2uner is just easier than anything UM has going on.

You're a UM fanboi --and that's fine. But C2 is Alientech USA for crying out loud! I'm sure that doesn't mean anything to you, but that means something well beyond just VW 2.5L motors for anyone tuning EFI cars.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> This one I'm 100% right about and you're just being a jack hole. You can run an SRI without a tune, but you'd cripple it. And the C2uner is just easier than anything UM has going on.
> 
> You're a UM fanboi --and that's fine. But C2 is Alientech USA for crying out loud! I'm sure that doesn't mean anything to you, but that means something well beyond just VW 2.5L motors for anyone tuning EFI cars.


As a lawyer or someone who supposedly Cares about some laws, then you should very well know that the choosing of words is critical.

"Need" a tune? Wrong.
Will the owner of the manifold want a software upgrade to get the most out of the car? Yes.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Btw, who is talking about c2.or um?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

After installing an SRI, a tune is definitely needed for the vehicle to perform optimally with its new hardware modifications.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

i rarely post but this is becoming anoying.

@thygreyt could you stop beeing a moron pls. We already know that your are a UM fan-boy and seriously we don't give a damn about them until we will see more customer setup running them. It's not because they have anounced a ultimate mega uber stage thousand that it means that it is proven and reliable.

As far as C2 is, at least we know they support their product and that there is customer running them. 

Now the next thing, saying that you don't need a tune on a sri is like saying that you don't need to do a tune-up because the car is still running. You definitively need it to enjoy the potential of the sri.

And on another note, I'd rather have bobsuncle asking good and bad question and learn from there than hearing you with your so called "right" answer. 

So now, please stop beeing a jerk you're not contributing anything good. I've been searching on this section and each time, I only see your moronic post! This is far from the Mk2 Vortex forum that I used to read a long time ago.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

In Fred's defense, he was simply talking about the word choice used a few posts up. Its up the owner of the car whether he or she chooses what to do. Needed and recommended are two different words. There was no discussion of C2 vs UM in that post, just helping to correct someone based on word choice for the OP to properly understand.

Yes, running a SRI on our cars is *recommended* to be complimented by the software upgrade of that company (flash, tune, chip, whatever you call it).


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

06jettaSEL said:


> What would happen if I did the tune on stock? I was hoping that the stock parts could handle another 15hp/20tq and get a SRI/exhaust if I wanted more power in the future.
> 
> Also, (stupid question) is this a computer thing I plug up myself or do I have to go to UM/mail in my ECU to get it done? How easy is it to reverse?
> 
> Keep in mind my 2.5L has only 150hp stock, 170tq.


Go see any UM dealer or use our Loaner Tool Service.

Easy reversable.

The reason SRI software is so important is to solve the midrange dip in torque that is created when you remove the stock intake manifold to install an SRI.

Re: bobsuncle
Funny you calling grey a 'fanboi' as an insult... When everyother post of yours mentions c2....

rhetorical questions:
Where did you get your info with regard to 'c2 tunes more cars than UM' ? I certainly dont know how many 2.5 cars they've done. So how is it you know my numbers?

Do you simply make up facts to lift up c2?


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> After installing an SRI, a tune is definitely needed for the vehicle to perform optimally with its new hardware modifications.


Thank you for the vauge, non technical answer.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Jefnes3 said:


> Go see any UM dealer or use our Loaner Tool Service.
> 
> Easy reversable.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I have seen your work, and its stellar. I've even got a few of your products.

What I don't care for is your refusal to set up DIYers. You gave me the damn run around citing custom tools, and C2 is selling me everything I need. You're not doing anything that needs custom tools, its all just a jtag at the end of the day, and rather than tell me that you kept trying to sell me a tune.

You may do more 2.5Ls, but I offered you the chance to set up the first remotely tuned 2.5L, and you turned it down. C2 however jumped at the chance.

BTW, why on earth do you tune so rich? There's conservative, but turning tips black is a bit overkill.

edit:

by first I should say first 2011+ new ECUs that need a Jtag permanently attached to tune remotely with a tool like a Ktag


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Killing another thread eh bob? 
This forum is going down hill again. 

Jeff. Bennett. Fred. And others... Merry Christmas and get off the Internet to be with friends and family.  
Cheers all!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Merry Christmas Josh.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

disphunktion said:


> @thygreyt could you stop beeing a moron pls. We already know that your are a UM fan-boy and seriously we don't give a damn about them until we will see more customer setup running them. It's not because they have anounced a ultimate mega uber stage thousand that it means that it is proven and reliable.



Let me start by saying: i havent mentioned UM or C2 at all in the course of this thread, so i dont get the point of calling me out. 
"Beeing a moron"? you mean "Being a moron"?  
most of the time i help, and for simple proof, refer to the first couple of posts on this thread... i'm only an arse to others that are in that same manner, such as "bobsuncle"

next: "more people running them"
i personally know way more than 10 people running UM. i have few friends who run 2.5T with UM... and as a matter of fact 2 more joined in this december.... The "problem" is that not all customers are internet people... they rather live their lives away from forums.

Lastly, the owner of the .:R25 is a VERY VERY VERY good friends with a good friend of mine... and he drives his 4wd +400 whp 2.5T as a daily driver, with no issues... and he is likely to come from CT to FLA driving round ttrip the car...

so please, dont talk things you dont fully know about, and when calling me out, please back it up.





disphunktion said:


> As far as C2 is, at least we know they support their product and that there is customer running them.


same goes for almost every company, and for UM specifically: yes they too are "similar" to C2 in that regards, but i wont talk specifics.



disphunktion said:


> Now the next thing, saying that you don't need a tune on a sri is like saying that you don't need to do a tune-up because the car is still running. You definitively need it to enjoy the potential of the sri.


what i've been trying to say is simple: do you NEED the software? no, you dont.
will you WANT the software? yes, you will.

similarly: do you need water to live? yes.
do you need popcorn at the theater? no, but it sure is nice to have some while watching the movie.




disphunktion said:


> And on another note, I'd rather have bobsuncle asking good and bad question and learn from there than hearing you with your so called "right" answer.
> 
> So now, please stop beeing a jerk you're not contributing anything good. I've been searching on this section and each time, I only see your moronic post! This is far from the Mk2 Vortex forum that I used to read a long time ago.



if you dont like me or my answers, i honestly have no idea why... not that i care, anyways.

as for contributing anything good: i've been on these forums since 09... and lurking some time before then (early 09)... i think in my head that i have made plenty of positive contributions, and its a shame you dont think so too. Regardless, i wont stop posting for your sake.

As per his "good" questions... as i stated early on one of his threads: most of his questions were asked already, and the answer was already given.

Please use the search button to learn more. Since this is a technical forum, i can assure you that a LOT of info is buried in here, because i've been here while it was typed.




bobsuncle said:


> Jeff, I have seen your work, and its stellar. I've even got a few of your products.
> 
> What I don't care for is your refusal to set up DIYers. You gave me the damn run around citing custom tools, and C2 is selling me everything I need. You're not doing anything that needs custom tools, its all just a jtag at the end of the day, and rather than tell me that you kept trying to sell me a tune.


refusal for DIYers? i consider myself a DIYer simply because i do most of my stuff on my own. Tuning the ECU? i rather leave that to people more competent than me, as i feel i dont need to do EVERY single bit (pun intended) on my car.




bobsuncle said:


> You may do more 2.5Ls, but I offered you the chance to set up the first remotely tuned 2.5L, and you turned it down. C2 however jumped at the chance.


facts list:
-C2 couldnt or wouldnt tune the ITB rabbit remotely.
-C2 couldnt or wouldnt tune a 1000cc turbo rabbit remotely.
-c2 couldnt properly tune 2 turbo 2.5T remotely (tyler's and Jimmy)
-c2 couldnt or wouldnt properly tune a 2.5T swapped into a mk1 tt.

-UM remotely tuned an AWD +800 awhp 2.5T track rabbit.
-UM remotely tuned my car.
-UM remotely tuned ren's car (GTI ~400 whp big turbo)
and the examples go on and on.

So dont be so "cocky" thinking you were the first remotely tuned car nor 2.5 for that matter.



bobsuncle said:


> BTW, why on earth do you tune so rich? There's conservative, but turning tips black is a bit overkill.


on my personal car, with vag com and with an aftermarket AFR gauge, i have never seen an "overly rich" mixture, so i have no clue on what you are talking about.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> facts list:
> -C2 couldnt or wouldnt tune the ITB rabbit remotely.
> -C2 couldnt or wouldnt tune a 1000cc turbo rabbit remotely.
> -c2 couldnt properly tune 2 turbo 2.5T remotely (tyler's and Jimmy)
> -c2 couldnt or wouldnt properly tune a 2.5T swapped into a mk1 tt.


Clarification of "facts list":

1. Yes, we custom tuned the ITB Rabbit on our in house dyno for both 93 and e85 fuel; equipped with our handheld C2NER for user-flashloading of ECU at track, as requested by customer.

2. Yes, we custom tuned the 1000cc Rabbit on our in house dyno AFTER building a new motor for the car, installation of H2O/Meth, installation of C2 QuickFlow, installation of 1000cc injectors, installation of Pro.MAF, etc.

3. I do not have all of the facts here at home for the two cited cars that you mentioned so I have no comment.

4. The TT with the 2.5 swap didn't even run before it was sent to us. The swap was NOT completed until it was sent to us. After the car cam to us, we fixed both mechanical and electrical issues of the original swap before getting the car running and tuned in our facility.

You list what we do as if it is some kind of "failure" on our part. Tuning cars in our facility after building a motor, performing mechanical work, fixing wiring issues, or performing any other work that was requested/necessary for the project. We provide our customers with the best possible solutions, and the most professional work at C2Motorsports.

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Holiday season.

From the entire team at, 
C2Motorsports Inc


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Which is why I said couldn't or wouldnt, in which case you wouldnt simply because you felt more.comfortable doing it at home.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

bobsuncle said:


> edit:
> 
> by first I should say first 2011+ new ECUs that need a Jtag permanently attached to tune remotely with a tool like a Ktag


again, if you tune properly you do not need to flash via bootloader each time. obd flash is possible.
also, not all tools work via bsl. lots of tools flash via canbus via the ecu connector.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Intense thread is intense.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Which is why I said couldn't or wouldnt, in which case you wouldnt simply because you felt more.comfortable doing it at home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Or neither "couldnt" or "wouldnt" becuase the customer wanted to have the car tuned in house. Ever think of that?

C2 told me they could tune my s/c project remotely but I requested to drive the 7hrs so I could be tuned on there dyno. That way I dont have to schedule dyno time here, and pay, then send the info, get the tune.... then go back to the dyno, pay, send info, get the tune back.... repeat. Make sense?


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: @thygreyt ... always given me a hand whenever i've posted problems on this technical forum, definitely more helpful then some of the other members on this forum! What makes this forum great is its availability for 2.5ers to get technical help/advice/opinion from fellow enthusiasts not to hate on each other! It's funny cause this thread originally started out as way for a new member to learn more about their car and its turned into something totally different. Everyones entitled to their opinions but lets try to keep them related to the topic and avoid all this back and forth non sense. :beer::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Or neither "couldnt" or "wouldnt" becuase the customer wanted to have the car tuned in house. Ever think of that?
> 
> ...Make sense?


i guess i overlooked that.

my apologies.

either way, the point was that many great things have been done remotely already.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> Everyones entitled to their opinions but lets* try to keep them related to the topic and avoid all this back and forth non sense.* :beer::beer:


i like you, please stick around :beer:


----------

